# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  What should I stay away from to pass Drug Test

## Boostz32

I'm taking a drug test not for steroids but it is a full check up for law enforcement. Since they are suppose to check all the ins and outs could there be a certain types of juice I should stay away. I'm afraid it might show up as something else besides juice that would disquilfy me.

----------


## TheNextBigThing

Someone in the steroid forum just posted that he is a police officer and they do test for steroids . I have no idea what police departments test for, but with all the recent publicity on police and steroid usage, I wouldn't be suprised if they did test for AAS. I would stay clean until after the test.

----------


## oldman

:Hmmmm:  seems kind of dumb knowing you are getting tested in advance and not 100% what they will be testing for and you are wanting to know what illegal drugs you can and can't use before the test.

Yeah, then the gave him a badge and a gun and let him patrol the city.  :Icon Rolleyes:  

Oldman

----------


## Boostz32

actually I had a friend that passed that said he was on at the time but I'm more afraid of something raising my blood pressure too high or elevating liver funtions something that would cause me to fail by health reasons.

----------


## Myka

> seems kind of dumb knowing you are getting tested in advance and not 100% what they will be testing for and you are wanting to know what illegal drugs you can and can't use before the test.
> 
> Yeah, then the gave him a badge and a gun and let him patrol the city.  
> 
> Oldman


Yep...and this is what happens...

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=219310

----------


## Boostz32

LOL thats Great

----------


## CFH

what should you stay away from to pass a drug test? um.......drugs  :Shrug:

----------


## Myka

> LOL thats Great


I hope you werent talking about the video clip :Hmmmm:  ...

----------


## oldman

> Yep...and this is what happens...
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=219310


Exactly!!

----------


## pelly789

power abuse at its best u see it all the time in the us haha

----------


## MrMent1on

Deca i sthe worst when it comes to drug test stay with fast acting like test prop and suspension. out in a few days.

----------


## Boostz32

> Deca i sthe worst when it comes to drug test stay with fast acting like test prop and suspension. out in a few days.


how about Test E, Primo, and Var

----------


## MrMent1on

> how about Test E, Primo, and Var


The reson why I said Deca is the worst when it comes to drug testing is because it can stay in your system fo rup to 1 1/2 year or 18 months if you thought you read wrong. The ones you mention above in and out very quickly with test E taking the longest at about 2 to 3 weeks.

----------


## Boostz32

Yea, I seen the deca stays in your Piss for 18 months and comes out as Na.... something. And I also heard EQ stays in for a few month is that true?

----------


## powerliftmike

> Yea, I seen the deca stays in your Piss for 18 months and comes out as Na.... something. And I also heard EQ stays in for a few month is that true?


I think EQ is 12 months.

----------


## powerliftmike

> I'm taking a drug test not for steroids but it is a full check up for law enforcement. Since they are suppose to check all the ins and outs could there be a certain types of juice I should stay away. I'm afraid it might show up as something else besides juice that would disquilfy me.


You can be worry free with test susp. Just be prepared for 2x/dy injects. How could juice show up as something not juice anyway?

----------


## PECS*

Except for upper Gov't postions, wasn't aware local LE tested for this. I know the straight 5 panel and posibly the 10 panel... but id think AAS would be too much for them.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Not all LE departments test for steroids , but some are starting too. I know there is 2 in my area that do. Most tests are a 7-10 panel tests, and they are looking for narcotics, marjiuana, coke, heroin, things of that nature. Steroid tests are actually quite expensive, and it would depend on your particular departments protocols. In my opinion, I wouldnt risk it if you value that job. O

----------


## Black R/T

i can actually put my 2 cents in about something on this site finally. not proud of it but ive been on felony probation 3 yrs now and been taking aas on and off since i got on (deca included). "im prescribed" :Wink/Grin:  . ive taken numerous drug tests in both of the states that ive been living in the past three yrs and i have never failed a test. all ive seen is the 5 panel test tho, never seen the 10 panel. ive even taken a drug test for my job that got sent to a lab and i was good. IM NOT SAYING TO PUMP YOURSELF FULL OF THE STUFF RIGHT BEFORE YOU GO TAKE UR TEST. you should at least learn the system around your area before you go ahead with it. probation can be a good thing, it put me on a better path in life, kinda thankful for it. 

Oh yeah and if youre going to be using AAS, why the f&(% would you be thinking about narcotics?

----------


## liftin4life

bump

----------

